# Things change



## kev mac (3/5/18)

Hi my friends.
Yes things do change in our vapeing universe, equipment, tastes,laws and most things in general. However the biggest changes are sometimes in ourselves .In my case this has been my no longer feeling the need to buy every new piece of vape gear that is constantly being released.I never thought I'd utter these words but there it is.I was constantly on line checking what was new and I'm sure the people at Fasttech ,3f vape ect.have sent missing person reports out.
And while this is a good thing for my wallet it wasn't something I set out to stop,I just gradually stopped feeling I needed every new piece of gear.I finally realised there is no magic bullet no key that buys a better vape .I have more gear than most vapers (Rob Fisher excluded ) and some very good stuff.I have an SX mini Gclass ,Lost Vapes DNA 200 and more mods than a person needs for 2 lifetimes. I own close to 60 or 70 RDAs,RTAs.Tanks of every shape, size and budget level but find myself only using the same 4 or 5 usually .
So I've stopped chasing the better vape,better flavor Dragon because I believe it doesn't exist. 
In closing I still love my Vapes and the forum is still important to me,I just have a little more room on the shelf.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 12 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/18)

kev mac said:


> Hi my friends.
> Yes things do change in our vapeing universe, equipment, tastes,laws and most things in general. However the biggest changes are sometimes in ourselves .In my case this has been my no longer feeling the need to buy every new piece of vape gear that is constantly being released.I never thought I'd utter these words but there it is.I was constantly on line checking what was new and I'm sure the people at Fasttech ,3f vape ect.have sent missing person reports out.
> And while this is a good thing for my wallet it wasn't something I set out to stop,I just gradually stopped feeling I needed every new piece of gear.I finally realised there is no magic bullet no key that buys a better vape .I have more gear than most vapers (Rob Fisher excluded ) and some very good stuff.I have an SX mini Gclass ,Lost Vapes DNA 200 and more mods than a person needs for 2 lifetimes. I own close to 60 or 70 RDAs,RTAs.Tanks of every shape, size and budget level but find myself only using the same 4 or 5 usually .
> So I've stopped chasing the better vape,better flavor Dragon because I believe it doesn't exist.
> In closing I still love my Vapes and the forum is still important to me,I just have a little more room on the shelf.


A really thought provoking admission, although I an nowhere near the volumes you describe, I changed the way I vape by going from clouds to restricted lung and MTL. I still browse the adds and will get a couple more but I seem to be settling down, starting to realize that there is the day setups, and the night ones with its long drawn out pleasures. Maybe I will at one stage in my vaping life also arrive where you are now, but would like to wish you well on reaching the pinnacle in vaping, the point of satisfaction. Hoping I can achieve the same. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/18)

Great post @kev mac 

I will assume that your "slowing down" means in a sense that you are satisfied
And that is a great thing

I do agree with you that there is no magic bullet vape device. Its always changing and what makes things complicated is that our preferences are also changing.

For me this is a journey and an epic one. I also dont buy new gear that often. The "vaping road" is filled with many interesting paths, crossroads, highways, rickety bridges and even detours. And its the journey with the occasional stop here and there that makes it so wonderful. 

Always enjoy your posts here @kev mac and hope you will continue to share your experiences with us

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5


----------



## Pixstar (3/5/18)

Have to agree. These days I rather buy juice than the latest gear. I’ve also grown a liking for the smaller, stealthier gear. Not to say I wouldn’t buy anything else ever again though...I have the added problem that in the 2 years plus VAT that I’ve been vaping I’ve never sold any gear that I’ve purchased, it gets used daily or gets packed away. But then again I haven’t purchased as many as @kev mac has lol!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (3/5/18)

Silver said:


> Great post @kev mac
> 
> I will assume that your "slowing down" means in a sense that you are satisfied
> And that is a great thing
> ...


Thanks @Silver and well said .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (4/5/18)

Great post @kev mac !

I can totally relate to this. I've also slowed down a lot on my purchasing of vape stuff. 

I think it falls into the realms of hobbying though. I tend to be excessively interested in something for a year or two and then I move onto something else. So I too used to check every website every day for a crazy special. When something new came out I would have an insatiable urge to buy it. This time has past for me, but the thing that keeps me interested in vaping is largely the community, but also the fact that it's still a major part in my daily life in terms of constantly doing it, whereas other hobbies tend to disappear.

Having a baby destroying my vape budget is also quite a large motivating factor to easing off the spending!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (4/5/18)

@kev mac, well said. I am also done buying new gear. I have kulled my gear to 10, all HE devices in my humble opinion , but I found the sweet spot . Atty's, well that is a different story , I have about 15 great and hard to get HE atty's spare. As most of the guys would know by this time I have a mod,atty and build dedicated to a flavour profile and I stick to my guns. When I eventually get home ,I am going to stock up on some DIY supplies and batteries, and then I am ready to rumble .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EZBlend (4/5/18)

@kev mac excellent post. 

I couldn't agree more 

All that's left is 5 - 6 piece of gear and soon to be less. Coils, cotton and DIY all the way. I found my favourite gear that works for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (4/5/18)

I have reached the same point @kev mac. Still tempted from time to time though.....but I am resisting!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Neal (4/5/18)

Very interesting post @kev mac. In same place myself, have given away more mods/tanks than I have in my possession at the moment. Off topic, but I went through the same thing with guitars, always looking for "the one" that was going to make it all work. I am now down to a beaten up telecaster and old 335. If it works it works.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (10/5/18)

A really good post.. thank you for sharing this @kev mac and I'm happy for you, that you've found satisfaction in what you already have.

I too, hope that at some point I can reach this stage. Thank you for inspiring me to try.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

